# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > سوال: خطای دستور backup‌ در SQL

## hessam2003

کسی میدونه خطای این دستور چیه؟
BACKUP DATABASE ACC TO DISK 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Backup\ACC.BAK'
این خطا رو میده:
Msg 102, Level 15, State 1, Line 1
Incorrect syntax near 'C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server\MSSQL11.MSSQLSERVER\MSSQL\Backup\ACC.BAK'.

----------


## esafb52

از برنامه هایی مثل sql اسیستنت یا پرومپت استفاده کن بهت در نوشتن کد در محیط sql کمک میکنه

----------


## danialafshari

سلام
قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو کنید
قبلاً هم در تاپیک دیگه ای جواب دادم که مسیر backup رو در درایوی به غیر از درایو C قرار دهید

----------


## hessam2003

> سلام
> قبل از ایجاد تاپیک جستجو کنید
> قبلاً هم در تاپیک دیگه ای جواب دادم که مسیر backup رو در درایوی به غیر از درایو C قرار دهید


من در درایو دیگه ای که backup میگیرم خطا میده که فایل mdf موجود نمیباشد!!!!

----------


## hessam2003

> از برنامه هایی مثل sql اسیستنت یا پرومپت استفاده کن بهت در نوشتن کد در محیط sql کمک میکنه


SQL assisant را باید جداگانه نصب کنم؟؟؟

----------


## erfan_urchin

تو متن Error نوشته Incorrect syntax یعنی تو نوشتن کد ایراد داری
شما باید بعد DISK مساوی بزاری یعنی اینجوری:
backup database acc to disk = 'E:\acc.bak'

----------

